# Anybody hiring UK electricians in Canada?



## hestersmum (Oct 29, 2012)

Hi guys
We've been researching our Canada move for about 4 months now, but we are really struggling to find Canadian employers (anywhere!) who are hiring electricians from the UK. Can find some jobs for other trades, but not electrical. Does anyone know any Canadian employers who are hiring foreign workers as electricians? Lots of posts on the internet about new streams making it easier for employers to hire, but not many jobs it seems.
Many thanks
Susan and raymond


----------



## stacyxxx (Sep 13, 2012)

Try Unitech that's who my partner had a job with


----------



## hestersmum (Oct 29, 2012)

Thank you Stacy  I have been searching for this company but can't find their website - do you have any contact details?
Best regards
Susan


----------



## stacyxxx (Sep 13, 2012)

Just go into the Unitech website they give you a contact number and just phone them


----------

